# Pets and Parcels Animal Courier Service New Van



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi 

I just thought I would share some pictures of the new van we are using at Same day courier service - Pets and Parcels.

Im really happy with it and it is going to be sign written in the next few days, there is the heated box in the back runnning at 75 degrees constant (turned it off in the hot weather this weekend just gone as there was no need for it) a thermostat controls two heat mats with the probe taped to the mat so it never gets any hotter and cant fall of and overheat etc either.

Aldo you can see there is alot more space so I can transport vivariums, birdcages, fish tanks, racks, incubators, husbandry, frozen food (only if packed with ice in polyboxes or on short distances) and just about anything to do with the care and husbandry of all exotic pets.

I hope you enjoy the pics and any comments please let me know, details of our business can be found in the classifieds courier section.

Chris

Firstly the new van its an 2007 MWB Ford Transit









This is a 1200Watt top quality inverter and also pictured is the 2nd battery that is all wired up to the engine and alternator to keep the thermostat running.



















Next up is the thermostat and electrics you can see here on the side of the box for the animals that need supplemental heating whilst in transit










Pictures here is the original insulated ply box that I built to hold the animals, it heats up nicely and is checked regularly by temp gun to maintain perfect temps, we dont make it too hot or too cold in the box, round about 75-80 degrees is desired and 80 is the maximum the mats go up to and this must work as we have not lost a single animal or had any complaints from customers once the animal had been dropped off, I also think lower temps reduce noserub, and dehydration linked to overactivity etc too.

Also pictured you can see we have poly boxes, snake bags and tubs to help those people out who dont have access to such equipment










Last up shows the load of extra space this new vehicle provides to transport the equipment and other goods associated with the trade.


----------



## dotti (Jul 17, 2011)

hi. i wanted to get a quote for a baby snake delivery from cr7 to tq14 if possible please. many thanks.


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

i stopped couriering long time ago, now im selling freedom breeder racks


----------

